# Game Over/Harrison Barnes hands UNC the title



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PG Kendall Marshall
SG R. Bullock
SF Harrison Barnes
PF John Henson
C Zeller

And on the bench, the Wear Twins, Mcadoo, Dexter Strickland dizzammmmmmm!

Zeller might as well be Ed Davis if he stays. Put it this way, this team can go undefeated. DAMN Roy you son of a gun, best recruiter in college basketball BAR NONE!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hands down best recruiter. it's not even close.

btw, duke will not win another national title while mike krzyzewski is coaching. this was his last shot. bunch of guards isn't going to cut it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Marc Stein mentioned today Barnes would seriously be considered the #1 pick this summer if he could make the jump to the NBA.

And yes, Roy Williams is hands down the best recruiter in college hoops. It is possible he could have 3 top 5 picks on that roster.


----------



## AConolly (Nov 14, 2009)

Barnes will wind up being UNCs best NBA player since Jamison and Carter, but any team starting 3 freshmen will have a very tough time to win a title never mind going undefeated. And if you mean James McAdoo, the 2011 guy, there's no chance all of Barnes, Bullock, and Henson will stick around long enough to play with him. If UNC wants to win a title next year they will need guys like Strickland, McDonald, and Drew to grow up in a big way this year.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No im talking about Ed Davis, John Henson, and Harrison Barnes as top 5 picks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They are, but Bullock is a legit 20ppg scorer too. That guy can shoot the damn ball.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> hands down best recruiter. it's not even close.
> 
> btw, duke will not win another national title while mike krzyzewski is coaching. this was his last shot. bunch of guards isn't going to cut it.


I think that's crazy talk...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

barnes affected duke basketball for at least the next 5 years, maybe mroe. k has at best 10 years left. duke will have a hard time winning its own league, let alone a title, especially considering the fact that unc will take any recruit considering the two schools.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You think K has 10 years left at best...? Do you think that's his personal timetable? I don't see him being a Bowden or Paterno staying into his 80's but he's still got a lot more left in the tank...unless of course you've heard him say he wants to walk away at some point. I don't follow Duke as closely.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's already 62. 10 years is "a lot left in the tank"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thing is, he cant win titles with the way other coaches are recruiting. Roy keeps getting all the stars, no way Duke can compete.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Thing is, he cant win titles with the way other coaches are recruiting. Roy keeps getting all the stars, no way Duke can compete.


now youre just rubbing it in

unc fans = arrogant jerks. case proven


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Coach K can still get it done...He's having problems with his personnel due to his some recruiting missteps, but Duke still brings in a very high quality of basketball players and it's not like he's some rookie coach. One of these teams is going to gel and buy into his philosophy wholeheartedly and outbasketball everyone...it will happen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The 3pt style is attractive, that I'll say


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

thats what killed them the last 8 years is the recruiting missteps - basically recruiting one guy then missing out and getting screwed. he's changed the last year and a half but it's taking time recover. if they get roscoe smith (barnes backup plan), then i'll be impressed. not holding my breath. it's fun to see uconn fans sweat though.

i'm just bitter, hb. you know youre one of my top 3 favorite unc friends


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Recruit Roy Williams to Duke lol


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TM - I don't follow college hoops that closely, but aren't most of UNC's prized recruits one and done players?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marvin Williams was the only one and done in recent memory


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

brandan wright... oh wait, he was a "lock" to duke too :|


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oops Brandan jumped ship early too


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Roy is really ****ting on Coach K but hey since he has been coach they have 2 National Titles of course guys wanna come over there


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> barnes affected duke basketball for at least the next 5 years, maybe mroe. k has at best 10 years left. duke will have a hard time winning its own league, let alone a title, especially considering the fact that unc will take any recruit considering the two schools.


It ****ed Wisconsin too, because now you'll double down on Tokoto.

Weak.

Whatever, he was probably Marquette bound anyway


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TM said:


> *hands down best recruiter. it's not even close.
> *
> btw, duke will not win another national title while mike krzyzewski is coaching. this was his last shot. bunch of guards isn't going to cut it.


Lol, He's good but it's close. Calipari, Self, Calhoun, Donovan, Barnes, Boeheim, and even Izzo could all be put up there with him and it's damn close... It's easy to sell UNC bball to recruits, which is why I'm just as impressed with those other guys pulling top recruits at less renowned schools. Of course Self @ KU and now Calapari @ UK dont have it that much harder than him, but it's easier to sell those schools. Put any of these guys at UNC and you dont think they pull in these classes??


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the combination of school recognition, the coach's ability to get people and results makes Roy heads above all of those guys. yes, even donovan (the _only_ guy who would have a case just because he has 2 titles in the last decade). and roy gets the nod above him because he's won two titles with two separate groups of guys.

no, it's not even close.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TM said:


> the combination of school recognition, the coach's ability to get people and results makes Roy heads above all of those guys. yes, even donovan (the _only_ guy who would have a case just because he has 2 titles in the last decade). and roy gets the nod above him because he's won two titles with two separate groups of guys.
> 
> no, it's not even close.


UNC has tradition so it sells itself... Yawn. Im not impressed with a coach pulling top recruits there, everybody grew up watching them. How does does donovan win 2 titles @ Florida, Boehiem @ Syracuse, Izzo @ MSU, or Calhoun @ UConn?? To do that and pull top recruits @ these programs requires some kind of skill. Roy Williams could never win anything until he went to UNC, and his 1st title wasn't even with his own guys... Yes, it's damn close.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

well, all i know is that roy is a mediocre game time coach and he keeps winning various titles so he must be doing something right


----------

